# Where Do I Get Heart Shaped Baskets And Cages??



## CENA (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello, I'am going to start a dove release business and I was wondering if anyone had information on where I could get the equipment. Such as, release baskets and display cages. I found some pigeon sites, but nothing like what some of these release businesses have. Any information would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please don't feel ignored. I don't think any of us know. Sorry.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe as a first step you should make descisions about the birds you intend to release...the actual cages and equipment, heart shaped or otherwise, is really secondary to buying, keeping and then training suitable, healthy homing pigeons...then people who already have successful release businesses can help with the finishing touches...just a thought.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

baskets pretty pricey...

http://www.whitedoveceremony.com/shopcart/pid_15.htm


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

foys has some release cages but a lot of people in that business get the good healthy birds first. then you have to train them ( even starting with the birds i have now if they were all white, it would be 3-4 months before i was ready for a release and it would have to be within 50 miles of home) then you have to start with young birds or breeders so they have not been flown and home to your loft (if not it will be very expensive to keep yourself in birds) then once you have a flock of birds ready to go, then you can decie what kind of release gear you need and have it built.

hope this helps
E..


----------



## CENA (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info so far. Yes, that is where I' am at. My birds are trained and now it has come time to get the equipment. It takes time to get everything in place. Especially when you lose birds to hawks and falcons!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheaper at New England pigeon supplies.
I've also added a couple of 'dove' release support groups you might be interested in.

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/catalog.php?page=2&category=Carriers & Baskets

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/WHPF/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NWDRS/


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Several of the pigeon supplie houses does sell special ornamental baskets for ceremonial releases. If you check out their websites I'm sure you'll see some.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Some get a picnic basket paint it white Anbd use iut to release birds. At wedding supply place you could find heart shape baskets.. Then you can get releasebaskewts and paint them white. Seigels even has wicker baskets. . Far as cages you can make your own Or oder from the few release bussienesses that make and sell them. And can get cages at a pet store.


----------



## CENA (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone so far for all your info!


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

u can getv them at foys, at jedds, etc, be sure u get good birds, like sions, delbarts, invest in a good kit. orget 5 pairs of good breeders


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread is 3+ years old. =]


----------

